# Hows my hitch?



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

You still need to fix the holdback straps. Just looping it through the footman's ring does nothing and won't allow the breaching to act as a proper brake to stop the cart. Looking at these pictures, you probably have enough length in the holdbacks to wrap them at least once, if not twice to properly secure the breaching to the shaft. 

Also, I like to run my traces through the loop created by the wrapped holdback.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd also move him back 1-2 slots on the tugs. Shorten the shaft loops to raise the cart about 2". It looks like there is too much weight on him and if you do that you will move some of that weight back onto the tires. Loosen the belly band one so there is some side to side movement. Also pick up a breast plate pad to spread the load over a larger area.

Cute.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Just wanted to say how adorable that looks! The blue is bomb <3


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Also, looking at those photos, I see you are missing a very important item for driving. 

Where's your whip, missy?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks CUTE!! 

Since your breast collar doesn't have turrets, it is safer to run the lines under the neck strap. 

I would have a set of footman loops added, just behind where the girth sits. The breeching just sits better when the holdbacks go forward, rather than being close to the flank.

Looks like fun!

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*breeching.*

your breeching needs to wrap round the shaft at least twice to 3 times then pass it through the breeching d - footman on the shaft and also have your trace running through it as well as to act as a trace carrier.


----------

